# Tortoise Genetics



## tglazie (Aug 30, 2014)

So, I don't know if anyone can answer this, but I was always curious if there was a way to analyze one's tortoise's genetic makeup to determine whether or not one's tortoise was related to another. I've always been curious about this concerning my marginated tortoises, given that I'm pretty sure the breeding pool of margies in the U.S. is a relatively small one, and there is no regulation or registration of animals in a stud book of which I'm aware, so is there a way to engage in genetic testing of one's charges to determine closeness of relation between potential mates? 

T.G.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2014)

Using nuclear and mitochondrial DNAs. One is able to distinguish these features.
But cost is major factor;
Once you know how to do DNA analysis, you can apply it to other living organisms and their relationships. Most tests are using molecular methods to answer questions. DNA samples ran through an electrophoresis machine that sorts components by size to help determine DNA structure.The heart of the study in genetic work is the new machinery recently available. 
Boston-based *Design Continuum *recently delivered five Trilogy single molecule analyzers to *U.S. Genomics *of Woburn, Mass. The machines take DNA from humans, plants, or animals and tell if a particular gene is present in a sample. The new machines improve on their predecessors by increasing throughput from 50 to 500 samples in an 8-hr shift, roughly a sample/min. This decreases the cost/test and speeds research into diseases, letting them analyze single molecules of DNA, RNA, and proteins. 
Samples are in 10 m l of solution in a standard 96-well plate. Each well contains a DNA sample and some chemistry to identify if a particular gene is present. The instrument is basically a laser based optical scanner. A laser shines onto the sample and reads the results of the chemical reaction, analyzing the refraction from the sample.
Another interesting study, Scientistsare looking to identify 20 stretches of DNA that are not genes (areas that do not code for proteins) that can serve as markers. These non-gene areas of DNA, at one time referred to by scientists as "junk DNA," show changes when a given population is in decline, Williams explains. "You see a decrease in rare alleles and an increase in common alleles."
One other such newly developed test can be seen here : http://www.ivdtechnology.com/article/paramagnetic-labeling-offers-alternative-method-analyte-detection ...And I know this man Very Well…….aka My Pop’s) .
Some DNA triva fun ……All of us Humans have 99.9% the same DNA ……. Do you know what the .1% difference is ?


JD~
.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2014)

Great Book On Genetics in the Herp Field .....









JD~


----------



## tglazie (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, Jeff. So, in other words, this technology is not yet available to the general public at an expense one might casually afford. Rats. I can't wait for the day when there's an app for this, like you scan a hatchling tortoise with your phone and it tells you "male" or "female" and offers percentage genetic similarity when cross referenced with other tortoises scanned. But hey, I also want to see matter teleportation. I don't need to teleport. I just want to pay less in shipping for stuff I order on Amazon. 

T.G.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 31, 2014)

T.G. ........I'm working on a test kit that would be available to the GP with a mail in kit back to the laboratory for tested official certified results......

And No Guesses from anyone on the .1% difference we all have ?.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> And No Guesses from anyone on the .1% difference we all have ?.....



My .1% difference explains my amazingness.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 31, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My .1% difference explains my amazingness.


LOL ... Ken... that you are sir ! ......We must be twins....

That was funny ..... thanks buddy .... I needed that!


----------

